# NCAA Moving the College Cup



## CaliKlines (Sep 12, 2016)

http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources...relocate-championships-north-carolina-2016-17

The NCAA is going to relocate the finals of the College Cup. It is disappointing for the kids that are going to be in the area for the USYS National League that weekend.


----------



## gkrent (Sep 13, 2016)

Wonder what that will do to CASL tournament participation...


----------



## CaliKlines (Sep 13, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Wonder what that will do to CASL tournament participation...


And college coach attendance.


----------



## pulguita (Sep 13, 2016)

Good.  I could give a rip about the progressive reasons for moving it.  I am just sick and tired of the east coast bias of the NCAA.  Move it to the west.


----------



## gkrent (Sep 13, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Good.  I could give a rip about the progressive reasons for moving it.  I am just sick and tired of the east coast bias of the NCAA.  Move it to the west.


It was in San Diego a couple of years ago...


----------

